# Anyone ever use boot fitting shims?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with shims? I have a AAA width foot, which seems to be as narrow as you can get, so I cant find a boot liner that fits snug so i'm considering trying some boot shims from tognar. Anyone think its worth a try?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You don't need a shim to get the fit you need. You need a custom built footbed that's posted to raise you up and in the process will reduce the side to side space you have. If that isn't enough then you need to cut some foam that has a 3m backing to it to the various areas that need to suck up space and put them on the outside of the liner.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I understand your logic about raising my foot up in the boot but dont I want to be as low to the board as possible. I thought that was why companies were reducing their outsoles to have better boot to board feel. Would that be compromised? Or would I not notice it?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Tognar has some serious boot fitting supplies on their site.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sometimes you gotta sacrifice. My custom footbed is about a half inch thick in the heel and I ride a boot with insane dampening. Reason being my feet are fucked. I know when I build footbeds if I have a customer with a really narrow foot in a boot they didn't buy from me that's too wide and big I just shim them up then cut some foam and adhere it to the top of the boot to suck up volume.


----------

